# A Tale of Two Worlds



## Hawkshadow (Jul 26, 2005)

*or The Machinations of Madness and the Triumph of Reason in Eberron and Vallaya*

These are the logs from the campaign that I’ve been running over the last year or so. Most of the adventures so far have taken place in Eberron, but the players have recently discovered a new world, Vallaya, which in some ways seems strangely similar to Eberron, and in other ways seems startlingly different.

The Eberron of these games is mostly the world as presented in the Campaign Setting book except that I’ve added black powder and steam-tech from Fantasy Flight Game’s Sorcery and Steam.

I’ve also added a polar continent called Wodomica to the north of Khorvaire, and made a few other less significant changes to the setting.

*The characters*

_Armanant_
A male human wizard, born in Sharn. Armanant briefly studied wizardry at the college prep school attached to Morgrave University. During the war his father was in the Borland Boarder Patrol and his family moved around quite a bit. Just after the war, Armanant spent a little time in Arcanix to finish up a bachelor’s degree in Wizardry.

_Floweria_
A female elven cleric of the blue flame from Passage in Aundair.

_Grok_
A male half-orc fighter with a hat of disguise. Typically disguises himself as Luwellolowin the elf.

_Leon Zurik_
A male human Druid from Wodomica. At the edges of the glaciers that cover most of this continent there are deep pine forests mostly inhabited by human barbarians. Though not technically an Ashbound druid, Leon shares their dislike for technology and arcane magic.

_Snapdragon Leafwhistle_
A female pixie rogue with a child-like sense of wonder at learning new things about the world. Snapdragon also has a fascination for explosives.


----------

